

Ask HN: Ways to transfer money among users? - jack7890

I'm building a web app that will (hopefully) include a feature that allows users to send money to each other.  I'd like User A to be able to enter his credit card info and charge money that User B would receive in the form of a check or direct deposit.<p>My initial research indicates that I can't just get a merchant account, accept payments, and then write the checks myself.  Based on Tipjoy's experience, I'd need money transfer agent licenses for this.  Is that correct?<p>Assuming it is, anyone know any good alternatives?  Amazon FPS is the obvious choice, but it has two major downsides: (1) it's relatively expensive and (2) users have to login to their Amazon account to make the payment, which adds another step to the process and looks unprofessional.<p>Anyone know any alternatives to Amazon FPS for this situation?  There are sites like Eimburse (http://www.eimburse.com/) that seem to pull this off without all the licenses, but I have no idea how they do it.
======
jack7890
As a follow-up, Buxfer uses Amazon FPS. It's interesting because "Financial
Intermediaries and Money Service Businesses" are prohibited from using FPS
(<https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/about?acceptableuse>), and Buxfer
would seem to fall under this category. But apparently they haven't run into
any trouble yet.

